# Merrick dog food



## dogfood_admin (Jun 16, 2008)

*Merrick Dog Food Review*

Merrick dog food products are formulated based on the company’s mission statement “comfort for the soul”. The Merrick Pet Foods, Inc. is a family-owned business that started out as a manufacturer of natural dog treats. Merrick claims that all their products have undergone a very simple process to ensure that the nutrients are retained as much as possible without the addition of artificial colors, preservatives, or flavors.

It was only in 2003 that Merrick started a dry dog food line originally composed of six different formulas. They have added one dry dog food formula to the six original ones. Merrick’s existing dry dog food gourmets include Campfire Trout Feast, Cowboy Cookout, Grammy’s Pot Pie, Puppy Plate, Senior Medley, Turducken, and Wilderness Blend. All these formulas have been tailored to meet AAFCO nutrient profiles required for all life stages.

We recommend Merrick’s dog foods and believe that they produce some of the highest quality formulas available. While it is an expensive option, we believe that that quality warrants the higher price.

The main ingredients of Merrick dog food products contain a major protein source that combines fresh or raw meat with a specific meat concentrate. A Merrick dog food formula may contain one or two of the following meat sources—buffalo, chicken, trout, beef, salmon meal, lamb meal, turkey meal, chicken meal, and pork meal.

In formulating their rations, they paired up a raw meat source with a specific meat concentrate to maintain the protein levels of the dog food. Fresh meat sources such as buffalo, chicken, beef, or trout contain high levels (approximately 80%) of water which evaporates upon processing leaving only a fraction of the original raw ingredient. Meat meals are considered meat concentrates that contain almost 300% protein than raw meat sources. It is good to note that the meat meals used Merrick dog food products are specified and not like some dog food products that use generic meat meals. Sources of ingredients are very important in order to determine the quality of the dog food.

The fish meals are said to be ethoxyquin-free.  Ethoxyquin is considered a dangerous food additive. Trout and fish meals contain high levels of omega-3 fatty acids which are essential in many physiological processes of the body and to maintain healthy hair coats.

The carbohydrate component of Merrick’s dog food formulas is comprised of pearled barley, oat meal, and ground rice.  These are whole grains which are also excellent sources of fiber and B-vitamins. Oatmeal is made from coarsely ground oats and is mostly gluten-free. Gluten-rich ingredients in dog food have been linked to allergies in dogs.

Probiotics have been added to infuse beneficial microorganisms into the dog food. Chelated minerals are also present for easy absorption and utilization of essential amino acids.

Customer Reviews

Many dog owners like the fact that Merrick dog food products do not contain common food allergens such as corn, wheat or soy. There are many dog owners who shifted their dogs’ diet to Merrick to alleviate and/or get rid of food-based allergies.

Most negative feedbacks are centered on digestive disturbances that a dog may have when switching dog food brands. Some owners reported their dogs having loose stools and emitting foul-smelling gas. This is especially true for dogs with sensitive digestive systems.

We strongly support Merrick dog food and believe that this is one of the better dog food brands for your dog. Their updated formulas are a welcomed improvement and the company continues on a great path.

*Merrick Dog Food Reviews*


*Merrick dog food formulas:*

 Merrick Grammys Pot Pie dog food – Updated Formula and Review (10/29/10)
 Merrick Wilderness dog food – Updated Formula and Review (10/29/10)
 Merrick Puppy Plate dog food – Updated Formula and Review (10/29/10)
 Merrick Senior Medley dog food – Updated Formula and Review (10/29/10)
 Merrick Turduken dog food 
Merrick Campfire trout dog food
Merrick Cowboy Cook Out dog food
 Merrick Grain Free Real Texas Beef & Sweet Potato dog food 
 Merrick Backcountry Freeze Dried Meal Mixer Real Beef Recipe

*Merrick Dog Food Consumer Rating*


----------



## dogfood_admin (Jun 16, 2008)

Thanks for your comments David. Correct me if I am wrong but any meat that IS in a Meal form has most of the water "cooked" out. Meat that is not in meal form is %80 water. With that being said the first ingredients is Buffalo and has a water content of about 80% as you stated.

IF you do feed your dogs with grains. Rice, Barley and Oatmeal are prefered but like David David says if your dogs in allergic to Gluten then you would want to aviod this food. There are a lot of grain free foods out there to chose from.


----------



## loretta (Nov 6, 2008)

hi.........i just tried your product for my diabetic dog. i feel that the products are wonderful and after watching him devour it, it must taste pretty good. he is extremely finicy.
to your knowledge, is this product ok for diabetics"?


----------



## Radka (Nov 7, 2008)

I have very picky shitzu, she doesn't like to eat the same food. I even cooked for her bud after couple of meals no more. Then someone recomended Merrick dog food and I bought a can of Grammys pot pie to try. I mixed it up with some of her dry dog food and she absolutly loved it. Just a tablespoon of can food with dry. Now she loves to eat and I am happy to watch her enjoy it.


----------



## Trish2 (Dec 10, 2008)

Since switching from other brands to Merrick, the reddish tear stains around the eyes of my 1 year old Shih-Tzu/Maltese mix are totally gone. I recommend it to anyone whose dog has a similar problem, usually caused by additives in the food. I use the dry mixed with a little bit of the canned and she loves it!


----------



## Katie1 (Jan 13, 2009)

I was really looking forward to switching my dog to Merrick. Unfortunately she has not tolerated the Wilderness Blend dry food as I had hoped. It was not a case of not transitioning her properly... she just has not adjusted to the food and has had very loose stools w/ occasional diarrhea for the past 2 weeks and also seems somewhat lethargic. I am trying a grain-free product from another brand and hoping things go better. I was impressed by the ingredient list and with Merrick's reputation for quality, but it just hasn't worked for us.


----------



## Jane (Feb 6, 2009)

I started feeding my 3 toy poodles Merrick wet and dry dog food a few months ago, and last week their groomer told me she noticed that their coats are softer and shinier, and much easier to detangle when shampooing them. She asked if I changed their diet and when I told her I switched to Merrick, she commented on what a great dog food it was and that she was sure that is what caused the improvement in my 3 dogs coats. They used to be finicky eaters, but now with Merrick they clean their bowls.


----------



## Aubrey (Feb 19, 2009)

I rescued an emmaciated mutt from my local animal control and started him on merrick just like my other 2 dogs. He's gained almost 6 pounds already and he loves the food. Their new line called Before Grain (B.G.) solved the problems with my other dog's allergies. I work at a pet store that sells merrick and I recommend it almost everyday =].


----------



## Dee1 (Feb 20, 2009)

I started my two dogs, one a chow-rottweiler mix (1 year old) and the other a chocolate lab (10 weeks old), on Merrick about 4 weeks ago and they love it. I've tried several other high quality brands and this is proving to be the best by far. My chow-rottie is a finicky eater, after a day two of a food she will refuse to eat, but with Merrick (I mix a couple tablespoons of the wet with the dry) and she licks her bowl clean. My lab eats everything with enthusiasm, but on Merrick I've noticed his stools are firm and compact and not runny like when I had him certain other foods. I use the puppy plate and wildness blend and they both are doing wonderfully on them. It's a little pricey, but only a little more than what I was already paying for thier other food, so no biggy and well worth it.


----------



## Lisa3 (Mar 23, 2009)

Hi, I was wondering if anyone could comment on my concerns about Merrick having the best ingredients for a well balanced dog foog? I have served my Chi Grannys Pot Pie among other flavors of Merick since he was born. I recently discovered many companies, including those who say they are natural and organic, use dead cats and dogs mixed into their food. I was horrified to learn this and to know their ID tags, collars and the chemical used to kill the animal when putting it to sleep was part of the mix. How can we be sure Merrick is what it says? Is there any other dog food that is surely the best to avoid hurting my dog from horrible chemicals etc.


----------



## betsy_berk (Apr 5, 2009)

Our dog Sophia, a Cane Corso can't get enough of your dog food. When she returned to Boston from Florida due to an illness in the family she was brought back to life with your wonderful dog food. Being reunited with her mistress and her master was wonderful of course but seeing her eat all her food without the usual "Oh my God, these people expect me to eat this junk"! was incredible. She will never again eat the usual junk. She's so happy with the product and of course that makes us happy. Her master is ill with cancer. He had a can of your beef next to the can of beef stew he was about to prepar for a late lunch and he ate her food whilst she ate his. Neither knew the difference until later in the day. What better commentary is there? I might just buy a can of "Chunk of Beef" for myself one day and give it a try. What Sophie likes, we like. Thanks so much. Sincerely, Ursula from Boston


----------



## Deborah_Parrish (Jun 15, 2009)

I was feeding this food to my Standard Poodle until they changed the formula. I guess they got too many complaints about the dehydrated fruits and veggies! At any rate the new formula made him flatulant and burpy. So I took him off from it and put him on another "quality" dog food. The old formula was great and he liked it. The new formula leaves a lot to be desired.


----------



## Romina (Jun 16, 2009)

Will you be reviewing the Campfire Trout Feast? We have switched our Jack Russel to this food when we were having to supplement his other food with Omega Fatty Acids because he was shedding a lot and hit coat was dull. It seems to be working, his coat is thicker and shiny. The cost of supplements plus cheaper dog food is the same if not more than the Merrick brand. I am open to suggestions however. We had him on a lamb-based formula distributed by PetSmart called Authority.


----------



## Tara (Jun 27, 2009)

what about beef n more, a merrick brand sold only at sams club
can you review that?


----------



## Heidi1 (Jun 30, 2009)

My Pembroke Welsh Corgi loved Merrick food until it changed and eliminated the dehydrated peas, carrots and other veggies. She now refuses to eat any Merrick product with the "elements" now in the food. I will not be buyiung anymore unless they decide to put the dehydrated veggies back in again.


----------



## Donna1 (Jul 14, 2009)

I am having a problem with the product at my local pets supermarket. The bags I have purchased lately no longer have a vacume seal. I dont know where the damage is being done. I have four large dogs and go through food fairly fast but if its stale they dont like it. It is not just the great ingredients that lead me to buy this brand. I really like the zipper in the bag that maintains freshness. I am hoping this forum will help me get the problem corrected. I really dont want to go through the hassel of changing their food again, but I will. For all the cost of the food I really must insist that it is fresh. Even with the new formula my dogs still like their wildrness blend.


----------



## sheri1 (Jul 14, 2009)

For my Welsh Springer, I've had a hard time finding a good food that will keep his colitis from flaring up and I could not keep weight on him. He's been on Merrick cans for 4 years now and he shows no signs of colitis, the runs have finally stopped. He's put on the most weight in he 12 yrs, finally matching the breed standard. He looks great and his coat is shinny and soft. I would definitely recommend this food above all else.


----------



## Healthy_Dog_Food (Jul 16, 2009)

I feed my poodle solid gold and his coat is amazingly dark and rich. Im sure its mostly genetics but I like to think spending an extra buck on his food is paying off. I am positive it will help his health years down the road though.


----------



## nancy2 (Aug 10, 2009)

made the switch; recently i made the switch to merrick for my 2 year old beautiful cocker spaniel..i choose the pot pie dry food and bought several cans to make it more iteresting...she also gets roasted chicken and vegatables added in a few times aweek as well....so far she seems to love it...people call her a calendar girl all the time she could be your new spokes model.........


----------



## mik (Sep 22, 2009)

I have an english bulldog "pablo".and pablo was a very fussy eater.We tried so many kinds of natural and rich food but nothing seemed to invite him to eat and was loosing lots of weight.he also has a skin condition that leads him to loose lots of hair.This condition is permanent for the rest of his life.so we would have to give him meds every month.which is not good for his immune system.We decided to see if we could go with other options.But since we tried merrick food "cowboy cookout" dry food,he eats like a pig,hair has started to grow back.almost no more hairless red spots and a few pounds on my baby!
couldn't be more happier with that food!


----------



## twobeaglegirls (Sep 27, 2009)

we have two beagles that have been on merrick since we got them from shelters. they are healthy, their coats are shiny and they LOVE merrick. we give them dry with a teaspoon of canned twice a day and they are the picture of health. yes, it costs a good bit, but the rewards are worth it. it is made in texas and
not overseas, somewhere. try it, see what you think.


----------



## susan3 (Oct 2, 2009)

My dog loves Merrick dog food but it does give them awful gas, but when it come to nutritious food I will live with the gas.


----------



## DAWNDY (Jul 9, 2010)

HELLO ALL MY FELLOW MERRIVK USERS 
;o)
WELL YOU CANT GO BY ME AT ALL I WILL PUT IN A REAL REVIEW NEXT WEEK. BUT I WANTED YOU ALL TO KNOW YOUR REVIEWS HAVE MADE A LITTLE AFRAID TO START TRYING MERRICK. 1 REASON SOME SOUNDED UNHAPPY BUT GAVE 4 STARS?? THEN OTHERS WHO RAVED ABOUT IT GAVE 2-3 STARS? I WAS SO CONFUSED ALSO BECAUSE.....THEY ARE A FAMILY COMPANYI THOUGHT IT WAS LIKE EVANGERS FOOD (FAMILY OWNED) AND THEY LOST THEIR LICENCE TO SELL OUT OF STATE BECAUSE OF SAFETY PROBLEMS) 
BUT IT WAS SOOOO HARD TO RESIST THE GREAT SAYINGS THEY HAVE WITH HIS FOOD LOVE ALL THE NAMES THEY GIVE THE FOOD GIVES YA A WARM COZY FEELING...BUT....AFTER TRYING LITERALLY OVER 20 DIFF BRANDS BECAUSE MY LITTLE BEAGLE GIRL HAS ALLERGIES IVE ;
LITTERALLY FELT LIKE I WAS GOING NUTS!! FEELING LIKE CRYING MANY TIMES! I WOULD GET ALL HAPPY SHE'D BE LOVING A FOOD...TO ONLY 4 DAYS LATER NEVER WANTING IT AGAIN! OR BUY SOMETHING AND DIDNT WANT FROM THE START AND YOU'D TRY EVERYTHING TO NO AVAIL..THEN TO SCOUR THE NET "AGAIN" READING EVERY INGRDIANT (ITS AMAZING THE JUNK IN SOME FOODS!) OR I'D FIND ONE READ ABOUT IT SOUNDS GREAT THEN THE DANG MANUFACTURERS HAD TO RUIN BY PUTTING CHICKEN IN EVERYTHINB!!!! MOST DOGS R ALLERGIC TO CHICKEN SO A LOT I NEVER COULD HAVE BECAUSE OF THAT. I LOVE THE FOODS THAT HAVE ONLY "ONE" PROTEIN CUZ LIKE EVEN WITH MERRICK IM LOOKING FOR LAMB AND BUFFALO BUT EVERYONE BUT 2 HAD TO ADD OTHER PROTEINS WITH THEM LAMB OR BUFFALO SO NOW I COULDNT BUY!! WELL I COULD GO ON FOREVER WITH ALLLL THE PROBS I HAD. THEN IN MY LOCA; PET STORE MY MERRICK CAUGHT MY EYE BECAUSE IT WAS SO DIFF LIKED THE CHUNKS...GRAVY ETC ALL THE OTHER FOODS ARE MUSH BUT...........PICS OF IT SHOWED ALL FRESH VEGGIES! JUST LOOKED SO YUMMY LOL SO BOUGHT! (THE NEW ZEALAND LAMB) BOY WAS I SURPRISED WHENI OPENED THE CAN!!!!! IT DEF HAD CHUNKS AND GRAVY BUT...........NO VEGGIES!!! IT DID "NOT" LOOK AT ALL LIKE THE PICS ON THE CAN! THAT WAS VERY DISAPPOINTING! I GUESS IT "USED" TO HAVE DRIED VEGGIES IN IT BUT CHANGED THE FORMULA TO MASHING THE VEGGIES RIGHT INTO THE CHUNKS OF LAMB???!!! REMINDED ME OF THE PREMADE MEATBALLS IN THE GROCERY STORE THAT LOOKED FAKE!! I WAS SOOOOO UPSET.......HOWEVER......SINCE I ALREADY BOUGHT IT FOR $2.10 AND ALREADY OPENED IT I FIGURED MIGHT AS WELL GIVE TO HER (WITH ANOTHER BRAND HARD FOOD MIXED WITH THE GRAVY, BECAUSE...... GRRR.... ANOTHER THING I DIDNT LIKE.....THEY DONT HAVE MANY DIFF DRY FOOD TO PICK FROM THERES LIKE 3 CHICKEN ONES UMMM ALLERGY RIDDEN AND THEY DIDNT HAVE "ONE" WITH LAMB IN IT UNLESS U BOUGHT THE ONE WITH SALMON AND VENISON IN IT TOO!! 3 PROTEINS 2 OF WHICH SHES ALLERGIC TO... AS MANY MANY MANY OTHER DOGGIES R TOO. WHY A BAD IDEA TO USE MORE THEN 1 PROTEIN IN A FOOD! IM PICKEY I LIKE WHEN U CAN BUY MATCHING DOG FOOD DRY AND WET TOGETHER. THAT WAS ALMOST IMPOSSIBLE UNLESS UR DOG EATS BEEF IT WAS THE ONLY ONE THAT HAD A MATCHING DRY WITH WET..... WELL ANYWAAYS ENOUGH OF MY PICKYNESS LOL. BUT ALLLLL THIS ASIDE OF EVERYTHING I COMPLAINED ABOUT IN THIS NOVEL OF A REVIEW LOL......I DECIDED TO GIVE TO MY BEAGLE SOPHIE WHO WOULD GO DAYS W/O EATING CUZ SHE HATED EVERYTHING (EXCEPT TREATS) OR SHE SUFFERED FROM ALLERGY TO IT.....I POURED THE CAN OUT AND THE CHUNKS ARE BIG (WELL FOR HER BECAUSE WHEN SHE DOES EAT SHE DOESNT TAKE TIME TO CHEW HER FOOD JUST SWALLOWS IT WHOLE ALMOST) SO I PUT ON A PAPERPLATE TO CUT THEM IN HALF....SHE WAS STANDING BY ME WATCHING WHAT I WAS DOING....SHE ALWAYS GOT EXCITED FOOD WAS COMING TILL I PUT IT DOWN IN FRONT OF HER LOL.....WELL ACCIDENTLY WHILE CUTTING THE CHUNKS IN HALF I DROPPED ONE WHOLE ONE.WELL.....!!!!!!!!! SHE GOBBLED IT DOWN AND AND HER TAIL WAS WAGGING SO FAST IT WAS LIKE A WIND STORM HAHA AND SNIFFING FRANTICALLY UP BY WHERE I WAS CUTTING SO I HANDED HER ANOTHER CHUNK AND LIKE I SAID SHES SO EXCITED HARDLY CHEWED IT SO I FINISHED CUTTING THEM UP AND PUT DOWN THE BOWL....OMG IN LESS THEN A MINUTE IM NOT KIDDING THE FOOD WAS G O N E !!! SOOOOO I PUT ALL MY DISAPPOINTMENTS ABOUT MERRICK OUT THE WINDOW THIS IS WHAT SHES GETTING NOW LOL NOW SHE LOOKS FWD TO EVERYTIME TO EAT SHE HASNT DONE THAT SINCE 6 MOS OLD! (SHES JUST A YEAR)..I KNOW I COULDNT HAVE MADE THIS LOOOOONG REVIEW MUCH SHHHHHORTER LOL BUT HEY I HOPE I HOPE JUST ONE PERSON IN THEIR DECISION TO EITHER GO THROUGH IT OR NOT! I JUST PRAY I CAN COME BACK HERE IN A WEEK AND SAYS SHES STILL ON IT...NOT ALLERGIC TO IT OR JUST STARTS SNOBBING IT!! THANKS FOR YOUR TIME AND PATIENCE GUYS I KNOW I LOOOVE READING LONG REVIEWS INSTEAD OF ONES THAT JUST WRITE ONE LINE! /,,,,,, OOH WAIT IMMEDIATELY SHES HAD TONS MORE ENERGY TOO I HAD HER ON SALMON CUZ IT WAS THE ONLY THING SHE DIDNT PUKE OR HAD DIA WITH IT STOPPED HER SHEDDING AND HER COAT WAS GLISTENING BUT SHE WAS CONSTANTLY EVERY FEW MINS WAS SCRATCHING BITING HER SKIN ESP FEET CHEWING HER SKIN AND HER SKIN WAS VERY PINK (NOT SUPPOSE TO BE PINK SUPPOSE TO BE REG WHITE--ISH) PINK BELLYS MEAN ALLERGY) WELL NOW HER BELLY IS WHITE HOWEVER HER COAT ISNT SHINY ANYMORE AND SHES SHEDDING AGAIN ( SO IM BETWIX AND BETWEEN DO U GIVE HER FOOD SHE DOESNT GOBBLES DOWN AND HAVE A GORGEOUS COAT AND SKIN BUT ITCH HER LIFE AWAY) OR VICE VERSER UUUGHHH LOL WHY I FEEL IM GOING NUTS...WELL I AM FEEDING HER A VERY GOOD DRY FOOD WITH THE WET MERRICK WHICH PROMISES GOREOUS SKIN AND DOESNT HAVE ALL THE YAK IN IT SOY CORN WHEAT MEAT BY PRODUCTS(YUK GROSS CANT BELIEVE PEOPLE GIVE THEIR DOGGIES MEAT BY PRODUCTS) *( SO HOPEFULLY THAT WILL GET HER COAT AND SKIN BACK LOOKING GREAT! YES I SAID I WAS GOING AND YAPPED AGAIN DO U FEEL SORRY FOR MY FAMILY LOL ME TOO!!

P.S. FOR THE REVIEWER WHO WORRIED IF MERRICK HAS THAT GROSS STUFF IN IT---DEAD CAT AND DOGS NAME TAGS AND FEET FEATHERS BEAKS ETC ETC...NO MERRICK IS NOT ONE OF THOSE FOODS WHEN YOU READ A LABEL THAT SAYS MEAT-BY-PRODUCTS THAT HAS ALL THE STUFF I JUST LISTED AND THEN SOME AND MERRICK DEF DOESNT SAY MEAT BY PRODUCTS. GOOGLE MEAT BY PRODUCTS HAVE A VOMIT BAG NEXT TO U THOUGH!!
OK GUYS CHECK BACK NEXT WEEK TO SEE IF MY SOPHIE TOLERATED MERRICKS FOOD IM HOPEFUL!!!
AND MERRICK....PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE BRING BACK THE WHOLE VEGGGIES INSTEAD OF MASHING THEM IN THE FOOD!!! YOULL GET BACK YOUR OLD CUTOMERS AND GAIN MORE TOO! THANKS HAVE A GREAT DAY!!!


----------



## Jessica1 (Oct 20, 2009)

all my dogs and cat love merrick! they have so many good choices and variety that they really need, i couldn't imagine eating the same thing every day and merrick makes it easy to mix it up. their food is very high quality as well.


----------



## cindy3 (Oct 22, 2009)

I live very near the Merrick plant and happen to know a man who takes care of the dogs who test it. When the company tries a new food, they feed it to some dogs (who live in a beautiful setting that is open to the public), and then analyze the waste.

If you are ever in Hereford, Texas you should go by the Merrick plant and see for yourself and then you wouldn't be worried about the by-products.


----------



## DAWNDY (Jul 9, 2010)

CINDY.. YOU DIDNT MENTION IF YOU FEED MERRICK TO YOUR PETS?? YES IT DOESNT SAY MEAT BY PRODUCTS ON THE CAN SO I KNEW THEY DONT SERVE THAT JUNK. HOWEVER THEY DO HAVE AN INGREDIANT THAT NO OTHER DOG FOOD DOES AND ITS NOTA GOOD INGREDIANT AT ALL. I DONT KNOW HOW TO SPELL IT BUT ITS NEAR THE BOTTOM AND STARTS OFF ETH.,.TONS OF OTHER DOG FOODS ALL SAY AND...WE DONT USE ETH!! I THINK ITS BLOOD USED TO PERSERVE THE FOOD!! EEEKKKK!


----------



## Sunni (Jan 3, 2010)

I have been using the MERRICK PUPPY PLATE for two months now for our female beagle pup.

This is a really great food. She has a lot of energy, soft, shiny coat and well formed stools. I also do not have to feed a lot, so for the price it does last longer than the conventional foods.

I am very happy with this product!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

DAWN, TURN OFF THE CAPS AND I MIGHT READ YOUR POSTS.................


----------



## William2 (Jan 4, 2010)

I feed my Jack Rat Merrick Dog Food, but read about the review on Merrick which says "We do like this food, but we feel you can get the same, if not better dog food for cheaper".

Question: What better dog food for cheaper are you’re referring to?


----------



## Marianne_B._Latch (Jan 19, 2010)

Gracie, our cookapoo, seems to love Merrick's; however, I was disappointed to hear there was a recall on their treat products for possible salmanella contamination. I feel this if not tolerable for a high-quality product. Am I misinformed?


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Marianne B. Latch, where did you hear that? And do you have a link?


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Here is a link to their web site


http://www.merrickpetcare.com/about_us/news_article.php?tid=214

Here are some more links and Ol Roy is the only company being sued over bad food.

http://www.google.com/search?q=merrick+dog+food+recalls&sourceid=ie7&rls=com.microsoft:en-us:IE-SearchBox&ie=&oe=&rlz=1I7ADRA_en


----------



## peg1 (Feb 1, 2010)

I hope I'm not writing this too soon but.....my 13 y/o retriever mix recently had surgery to remove a couple of tumors. Since then he has become very, very picky about his food - to the point of not eating for days if it's not something he likes. I've been through Blue Buffalo, Chicken Soup for the Dog Lover's Soul, Wellness, Nutro, Verus and Earthborn. He'd eat a little and be done with it. We're on the third day of Grammy's Pot Pie (dry & wet mixed) and he just loves it. No gas, good stool formation, energy levels good and no problems with the switchover. He has even stopped doing this weird habit he formed of taking things out of trashcans and putting them around the yard (he was NEVER a dog who went into trashcans). So far Merrick's is the one for our house but like people dogs are very individual - what works for one will not work for all.


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

I just started my dog & cats on merrick's Before Grain dry foods & they love it!!I was impressed with their ingriedent list and the fact that it is a totally grain free food just as nature intended for carnivores.


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

TO DAWNon't be afraid of big words that you can't pronounce or spell.The ingredient you are so freaked out about Ethylenediamine Dihydriodide Cobalt Methionine has been incorporated into animal feed and drug products for many years for both nutritional and therapeutic purposes it is simply a lot of big words that actually mean organic iodine.(salt).If you see any other words that you don"t know the meaning of just do a web search on them before jumping to the conclusion that they are bad ingredients.Definitely not BLOOD!!! lol


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

When buying this product You will have to go to your local pet store as they do not distribute to the big chain pet stores ie petsmart or petco .


----------



## Heather2 (Feb 16, 2010)

You can also order directly off merricks website with free shipping... I haven't done it, so I don't know how long it would take though.


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Yes you can order from their website and others,they say the shipping is free but I think the price is just higher to compensate because it's usually somewhere between 50-60 for the 25 pound bag of Before Grain on the websites,but I can get it at my local pet store for 37 dollars and some change.I guess ordering on line is a good option if you can't get it in your area though.


----------



## Henry (Mar 11, 2010)

We rescued a very trouble mix breed spaniel, lab, collie and who knows what. She was gettting Science Diet for the first couple of months and while we thought she was going to be a mid-sized dog and the size of a cocker, we were quite wrong. WE ADDED A BEAST to our family! (More to Love!) Needless to say we wanted to try a different brand that wasn't s 'paid sponsor' to our quack of a vet. We picked up Taste of the Wild Wetlands Canine formula with Roasted Fowl
(I noticed many posts for canned and we dont mix except when our dog suffered an attack by two other dogs and pills needed to be mixed in for the antibiotics) 20/80% ratio with dry being the 80%, Otherwise it 100% dry with a bit of water mixed in and she goobles it down.

Here are the ingredients as posted on the bag and websitefor those wanting the vegies, but cannot get in the canned variety your in luck)
(I noticed many posts for canned and we dont mix except when our dog suffered an attack by two other dogs and pills needed to be mixed in for the antibiotics) 20/80% ratio with dry being the 80%

*No Grain - Natural grain-free formula with vitamins and minerals offers your pet nutrition for health and vitality.

*All Life-Stages Nutrition - Formulated to meet the nutritional needs of your pet throughout all stages of life, from puppy or kitten to senior years.

*Roasted Quail, Roasted Duck & Smoked Turkey - Found in our Wetlands Canine Formula. Lean protein, roasted and smoked for great flavor. These ingredients offer highly digestible protein to help your dog maintain the sleek condition of good health.

*Roasted Bison & Venison - Found in our High Prairie Canine Formula. Lean meat, roasted for great flavor. These ingredients offer highly digestible protein to help your dog maintain the sleek condition of good health.

*Roasted Venison & Smoked Salmon - Found in our Rocky Mountain Feline Formula. Lean meat, roasted for great flavor. These ingredients offer highly digestible protein to help your cat maintain the sleek condition of good health.

*Smoked & Fresh Salmon - Found in our Pacific Stream Canine Formula. Rich in omega fatty acids, these ingredients offer highly digestible protein to help your dog maintain the sleek condition of good health.

*Protein Blend For Optimal Amino Acid Profile - Amino acids are the building blocks for a healthy body. Multiple protein sources ensure that adequate building blocks are available to meet your pet's needs. Ocean fish meal provides the added benefit of marine source omega-3 fatty acids, important for a healthy immune system, healthy skin and a shiny coat.

*Digestive Support System - Dried chicory root is a natural fiber that helps support a healthy digestive system. Fermentation products and extracts also contribute to healthy digestion and overall good health.

*Antioxidants - Antioxidants protect your pet's body from damaging free radicals. Fruits and vegetables provide natural antioxidants and guaranteed levels of zinc, vitamin E and selenium help support optimal cellular health.Omega Fatty Acid Blend - Omega-6 and Omega-3 fatty acids work to together to help maintain healthy skin and a shiny coat as well as overall good health.

*Sweet Potatoes - A power packed vegetable! Rich in dietary fiber, vitamins A and C, iron, calcium and beta carotene, this is one ideal complex carbohydrate source that provides all day energy.Blueberries & Raspberries - Berries are packed with powerful antioxidants to help keep the body healthy as the days go by.

*Tomatoes & Tomato Pomace - Natural sources of antioxidants and vegetable fiber to help support overall good health.

*Chelated Minerals - During the digestion process, minerals are attached to proteins for absorption from the digestive tract. We include proteinates in our recipe to help promote easy absorption for optimal mineral nutrition.

So if you took the time to read this far I unquestionable feed this product to my Moochie and she eats and is very active and gets regular excerise by my wife and I and also through a day care program that teaches her good manners via the pack method and diligent training by us (not the easiest; leashed inside the house via gentle leader or your standard collar leash is a real drag for awhile but it really paid off) At six months and praise training she will except this dry dog kibble even as treats! Needless to say, Worth every penny and she is more regular than myself in the bowel department 

Hoped this helped. TRIED NOT TO KEEP IN ALL CAPS SO YOU COULD READ IT j/k

Henry and Mooch


----------



## SaltyDog (Mar 10, 2010)

Unsure why this was posted in the Merrick forum?



But none-the-less here goes.....if you take the time to read the extemely short Nutrient Analysis of this food and realize the $40 price tag of a 30lb bag, you can conclude that the meat content in TOTW is not all that....meaty.

That's great that they use better ingredients in their food. Better, not great. But where is the whole Nutrient Analysis? And why for a grain free, meat based diet does it only produce 375 K/cals per cup? It is my belief, and someone correct me if I'm wrong but the combination of price, the metabolized energy and short NA leads me to believe something isn't right with this food. Not to mention it is a product of Diamond Pet Foods.

For $40 a bag, it's not a bad grain free food....but you are still going to have to feed more to obtain enough energy for your dog to meet the energy levels of a $58 bag of Evo or a $60 bag of Orijen. At the end of the month you are spending more money on TOTW than the other two to reach the same amount of calorie levels.


----------



## Antonio1 (Apr 22, 2010)

Although this is a Merrick forum, I like Eric, have also wondering why the calories in the TOTW formulas are much lower than the other grain free brands on the market today.


----------



## Connie2 (Apr 5, 2010)

Merrick is a very good food for dogs and cats. My animals were all on Kirkland Chicken and rice but as they aged we switch each one over to Merrick. This Last year we had to saddly put two of our dear dogs to sleep one at 15 years and one at 19 years. both of these dogs were on Merrick and I am sure it added years to the life of them. One had cancer and it was very rapid and I would not allow him to suffer a day more at 19 the other had a degenrative joint problem and we woke one day to find he could no longer move at 15. I am now switching our next oldest two remaining dogs over to Merrick. they are 12 and 14. Merrick is easy to order from and your food is delivered right to your door in about 5 days max. I will always use there food for my dogs. But sadly when these two are gone I will not get another dog.


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Hey Jess-Eric I have my dog and new puppy on B.G. by Merrick I was looking at the puppy plate but I don't want too much calcium.What do you guys recommend? I want to feed them the same kibble.I know Jess is going to say Orijen LBP.lol.
Should I stick with B.G.??I was on the Horizon website and they are saying bad stuff about potatoes and tapioca and some other thing that is in the grain free products.Also the products that contain apples are also going to contain the seeds which have arsenic in them-I don't know what levels of arsenic are safe-or if ANY level is considered safe??


----------



## SaltyDog (Mar 10, 2010)

I like Puppy Plate....but your right...it is high in calcium.

I'd have to see a better nutrient analysis breakdown on Before Grain before trusting it to a puppy. Unfortunately, Merrick does not offer a FULL breakdown. I do know that Before Grain is not high in calories, which puppies need energy.

My all time favorite puppy food and adult food alike is Orijen Large Breed Puppy. If you want my true recommendation and it fits in your budget....this is it! 450 K/calories per cup too!

Other Large Breed Pup formulas to check out.....Innova Large Breed, Acana Large Breed and Cali Natural Puppy. Cali Pup has lots of calories


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Eric read my mind. I feed twice a day, AM is Cali. Natural Puppy (not alot)in the evening he gets O.L.B.P, and a little Taste of the Wild wetlands (U know about Tony and his duck). Also I mix his powdered Vitys with a little Innova canned Puppy, geez he loves that. I also bought some Cali. Natural skin and coat suppliment stuff and put a little(half the recommended amount) on his food, Geez, I had to slow him down he was eating so fast, he loves that stuff. And wow, I have never ever felt a German Shepherd with a coat like his. I have no idea why I bought it because his coat was really soft to begin with but now it is unreal. Pretty cheap here 13 bucks for 16 oz's.
The Innova L.B kibble was something like 8-9 bucks a bag more than their puppy and was almost the same formula. Couldn't figure that one out.


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Hey Administrator,Are you ever going to review Whole Earth Farms by Merrick?


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

With all the bad stuff that goes on in the world-it's nice to read about a good deed. http://uneekdogs.blogspot.com/2009/01/my-amazing-story-of-merrick-pet-care.html


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

To bad they can't respond to e-mails. And that puppy mill that lady was talking about was 125 dogs a little less that the 600 she said. Remember I live near Seattle and it was in the newspapers. I think she is exagerating everything because their was a big drive in Seattle for everyone to bring dog food to the dog parks for the humane society. It was last week or the week before. Remember when I was talking about all the people who used the park and their was no one there the day of the drive then the next day it was packed. I gave them a large bag of Health Wise Lamb.


----------



## Hameed (Apr 18, 2010)

Hi guys,
I want to feed my two Puppies grain free. My only choice is Evo from naturapet, the company that makes Innova, I have a 3 month old Great dane puppy and 6 month old labrador. But the high protien 42% content and calcium is 2.21, which concerns me. Right now they are in Canidae Als and doing good, but I want to give them the best grain free. Even Orijen has high levels of both. I need a proper advice from you guys.
Thanks a million


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Jess-if you call them they will give you any info that you want.But-since the coast guard requires all fish destined for meal to be preserved with Ethoxyquin-if ANY company says that it's not then they are lying or at the very least they are leaving that fact out because we all know that they don't have to list any ingredients that they don't add to the product themselves.Anyway I just buy the formulas that are either fish free or very low in fish products.I have a 2 year old cat that doesn't do well on fish-she gets Extremely itchy and licks herself until she has bald spots.Now is it the fish OR is it the Ethoxyquin?I can't say for sure but my guess would be the preservative.Since I put her on Before Grain-Chicken-no fish or fish meal in this recipe for cats-her hair is all growing back and she is so soft and she really shines she has clean and clear eyes and ears.My dog is on the BG chicken formula also.And I put my puppy on the Whole Earth Farms puppy.They are all doing well on their products good poops-extremely soft fur bright eyes,clean ears,and their fur just glows.My old vet tried to say that the cat had "some sort of allergy-maybe dust dander or mold" I almost laughed in her face since I had the cat since she was 8 weeks old and she never had any problems before.I figured it was probably food related-since taking her off fish her hair is all growing back.So if anyone's cat or dog is having this issue,I would take them off of fish.I know their are a lot of other things that can cause your pet to be itchy but I think sometimes preservatives can be the culprit too.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

I found that the US Coast Guard does not require it's use. You can get special permits and if you wait until they reach port with the whole fish, the meal can made in port at the processing plant. The Coast Guard also alows them to freeze the meal (kinda takes the fresh out of it). I have done a boat load of research on ethoxyquin and I am just about finished and I well post that sometime in the future. Merrick is the ""ONLY"" manufacture who did not respond to my e-mails or contacts off their web site. I think I am at about 25 or so.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Hameed, that is not the only one. Acana, Artemis, Orijen, Taste of the Wild, Horizon Legacy, Instinct, Merick before grain all have a grain free food and there are more. Here is a link to Dog food anaysis who have them as 5 or 6 star foods. Look around they tell you which ones are grain free.

http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_reviews/


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Hey Jess-where did you find that info about the coast guard? I don't really worry about the use of Ethoxyquin-because I don't use the formulas with fish meal ingredients-except for the Whole Earth Farms-it has whitefish as an ingredient-but it's so far down the list,their really isn't much in there at all.Also it's NOT in meal form.Also the other Merrick formulas that contain tuna or salmon are NOT in meal form either.Correct me if I am wrong but isn't it just the fish meal that has to be preserved if you don't have a permit?


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Hi for anyone who is interested I found a site that reviews Whole Earth Farms. http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-reviews/whole-earth-farms-dog-food-dry/


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

I can't remember and I don't have it in my favorites on this computer. Also I am not to sure about that review site, to many 5 star canned foods. I really would only have a couple like 100% meat Evanders and the 95% meat like Evo. And it is really hard to find a good 5 star canned puppy food.


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

I think that site is comparable to DFA All their 5 star dry formulas get a 5 - 6 on DFA,but Dog Food Advisor's highest is 5.I think they give the canned 5 stars because it is much less processed and higher in protein than kibble.Also those canned products receive high marks on DFA.I like how they give a complete listing of the ingredients and an explanation of how they come to their conclusion on what rating to give,also DFA has never reviewed Whole Earth Farms and for people who are looking for a review on this food I think it is a fair rating system.


----------



## SaltyDog (Mar 10, 2010)

Looking for a 5 star canned food?......Natures Logic or Ziwi Peak. Be ready to shell out the cash for it.

I looked over Merrick 5 Star Entrees and Before Grain canned....they've changed the formulas. Not much meat any longer. 5 Star Entrees are a little grain heavy now. Before Grain is now a complete meal, but the meat content is down. I used to recommend Merrick can. It's not a bad meal by any means, but by the looks of it, it has taken a turn downward. Natures Logic and Ziwi Peak are certainly the NOW leaders in premium canned.

This industry changes so fast.


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Eric the only canned I buy from Merrick is Turducken-the cans I have are listed -Turkey,Duck,Chicken,Chicken broth then veggies-fruit.This recipe is grain free.But I did go on their website-and your right-they did switch it up a little-but I don't think the changes are so much that you should stop recommending it-Here is the new ingredient list-Turkey,Chicken,Chicken broth,Duck-the rest of the ingredients are the same as before.All they did was switch the order of the 3rd and 4th ingredients,I really don't think that is a reason to stop using or recommending their products.I still think they have very good ingredients-not everyone can afford to shell out extra money for "The Top Of The Line" 100% meat formula's and if their not 100% complete meals then you have to watch to make sure their getting enough nutrition-most people don't give their dogs supplements-they just want a decent food for their dog.Not everyone has the money to shell out for the so called Top Of The Line.Merrick's cans are $2.02 at my store and some people can't even afford that.


----------



## SaltyDog (Mar 10, 2010)

I didn't say it was bad 

By the way, Turducken has Barley Flour in it making it not grain free.


I got interested tonight in the can segment and did a little searching. Halo's Spot Stew has a nice line of can food. Not sure if they produce it themselves or have it outsourced. Company themselves could disclose this if you were so interested in knowing. If you are looking for 100% meat...Check out Trippet.


----------



## SaltyDog (Mar 10, 2010)

After thinking about this even more. If you can afford to buy canned dog food, then you can afford to buy The Honest Kitchen.....a waaaaaaay better product than any canned food. It's truly the ultimate food in my opinion.


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Okay Eric-your right-it does have Barley flour-listed at ingredient#12-but with it being so far down the list-their really isn't that much in there-and it's not a bad ingredient either.I will check out The Honest Kitchen.


----------



## laura4 (Apr 26, 2010)

hi i have a pom he just turned 3 in dec iv had no problems with his health till 3 weeks ago his belly swelled and his groan area and leggs took to vet they said he is not keeping protein and his kidneys are spilling over causing edema which meas swelling iv tryed the vet food k/d he will not eat it any ideas on a dog food with protein no salt i feel helpless


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

laura-My advice would be to go on Dog Food Analysis-I don't know if your familiar with the site but they list ingredients and give reviews there.I don't know exactly what you are looking for but if it's salt free and high protein I think that Go Natural grain free fits that criteria.That is a dry food-but they also have lists for canned on that website.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Wow, Merrick has some lamb treats Tony went nuts over. LOL, the new tricks were awful easy with these treats. All I have to do is say the word lamb and he does the tricks without saying anything else and does them before I get the treats, LOL, this is unreal.


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

My cat has been diagnosed with allergies( I know this is dog chat)anyway she is not getting better with treatment and I am starting to think that my vet mis-diagnosed her....imagine that! I found this site that states that most "allergies" are actually yeast overgrowth issues,so I thought I would post this info here incase anyone else is having this problem with their dog or cat. http://www.nzymes.com/pc/viewContent.asp?idpage=16 Anyway I hope this info helps someone,poor Riley has been miserable,itchy-hair loss,and sores,and my vet is treating her with antibiotics-which is just making the yeast grow even more.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

OH, MICHELLE look what I just found, but I haven't done any follow up on it as yet.

http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/dry-canned-dog-food/3662-merrick-gets-warning-fda.html


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

So much for trusting Merrick. It is true, June 1st the recall went into effect....

http://www.accessdata.fda.gov/scripts/newpetfoodrecalls/brand_list.cfm?Trade_Name=Merrick%20Beef%20Filet%20Squares%20Dog%20Treats&pet=Dog


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Jess Yeah I heard about that recall on the Merrick Beef fillet squares treats like 6 months ago,I believe that was a voluntary recall.I don't buy my dogs treats.I teach them all their commands sit,stay,drop it,ect.Without the use of any treats.


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

It is possible to find salmonella in raw meat and eggs also,but their are people that drink raw eggs(gross)and also eat Sushi.Honestly I think the whole salmonella contamination thing would be more of a problem for the people handling the treats more than the dog as dogs have very short acidic digestive tracts.Also I have seen dogs eat some pretty nasty stuff with no ill effects.They will rub themselves all over dead rotten things if they get a chance and lick the dead thing too..And I am sure that wild dogs eat rotten meat.Nature's Variety raw chicken recently had a recall also.I still don't have a problem feeding Merrick dog food.Although it did recently go up like 6-10 dollars a bag in my area.Remember that idiot el?I think it was him..talking about Orijen having a manufacturing problem,and large sharp bones were in their food...I don't have a problem with Champion either.No company is perfect..Hiccups are always going to happen..JMO


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

_ Merrick Pet Care Inc. is recalling one lot of 10-ounce bags of Beef Filet Squares for Dogs because the dog treats could be contaminated with salmonella. Salmonella can affect animals, and people who handle contaminated pet food can become infected with salmonella, especially if they haven't thoroughly washed their hands. No illnesses have been reported in people or pets, according to the Amarillo, Texas, company. The recalled Beef Filet Squares were shipped to distributors and retailers throughout the U.S. The treats were sold in 10-ounce plastic bags marked with the best by date of March 24, 2012, and the lot number 10084TL7. For more information, consumers can call 800-664-7387.

http://www.lasvegassun.com/news/2010/jul/02/product-recalls-dog-treats/


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Yeah that is a voluntary recall from July 2nd it is for 86 cases of beef fillet squares treats.With all the raw feeders out there,I really don't think salmonella is such a big deal for the dogs,I think it is more likely to affect the person giving the treats,if they don't wash their hands after.Because dogs have a short acidic digestive tract...I mean all the wild dogs/wolves eat raw every day and live for years,also I'm sure they eat the rotten leftovers...JMO http://www.merrickpetcare.com/about_us/article.php?tid=430


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

I have no idea why that comes up but if you click "back to news items" it is the first one...btw no reports of illness to date.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

LOL, I just wanted to bug ya. It's no big deal to me and I well always recommend Merrick. I did see a new recall on Menu foods, AGAIN!

I totally disagree with the raw feeders and feeding raw chicken and or eggs. They way they raise and feed chickens now days, UGH... I only buy and or eat the breast's and only the big ones.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Hey Michelle, looky here and they look a lot better now. Wow, alot better. Dang, now I have to move them up my list.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Hey Michelle, did Merrick discontinue their before grain dry formula ??? I think they must have...

http://www.merrickpetcare.com/


----------



## Symphonic (Nov 15, 2010)

I don't think so, Jess. It just looks like they've put all the info for the BG line here: http://beforegrain.com

We still stock it at our store, but I'm not sure for how much longer. It doesn't sell very well.


----------



## Mandy1 (Dec 31, 2010)

Hello, um i have a ashit-zu and i need to know what food is better. Merrick or Holistic- Health Extension. If anyone could help me, thanks!!


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Hi guys I found a really good deal on some healthy treats,I got a one and a half pound bag of all natural baked biscuits.The best part is I paid under 4 bucks at Walmart.Sorry Jess,I know you hate that store.lol.Check them out,these treats are made in Canada.The meat ones are probably more expensive though.Looks like all good ingredients. http://www.vitalifemadewithlove.com/Overview_Treats.html


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Jess,OH MY GOODNESS!!! THEY MAKE A DUCK AND SWEET POTATO TREAT!!!! The only ingredients are dried Duck wrapped around a chunk of sweet potato,Tony will be in HEAVEN!!!!! http://www.vitalifemadewithlove.com/Detail_Treats_DuckSweetPotato.html


----------



## KC23 (Nov 17, 2010)

Thanks, Michelle. My dogs will love those too. I actually spent a couple hours in the kitchen making up homecooked meals for them yesterday. Figured I would make my little guy my own "grain-free" food. Just got back from buying some canned foods too--Pheasant, Buffalo, & Rabbit. I'm sure they'll love all of them.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

KC23, you forgot to get the duck formula. Tony says you made a big mistake by not getting the duck....Do you have a Costco card if so, Tony says you should buy a cheap roast and give some raw to your dogs. He says your dogs well be in doggy heaven while they eat the meat.


Michelle, your right, it would be a cold day in he)) before I walked through the door of a scummy walmart. Yea, and I see they just got sued AGAIN by their employees, they should shut this company down for good. Anyway, they sell those duck treats at Safeway and Petsmart. I'll have to check it out.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Mandy, I had never heard of this food. But it looks really good to me. Boy the first 8 ingredients are outstanding. I suggest you rotate, because both are very good dog foods and rotateing dog food is great for your dog anyway. 


Organic Chicken, Chicken Meal, Ground Brown Rice, Oatmeal, Chicken Fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols and ascorbic acid and rosemary extract). Lamb Meal, Menhaden Fish Meal, Flax Seed, Dried Beet Pulp, Brewer Dried Yeast, Egg Product, Apple Cider Vinegar, Garlic, DHA, Ginger, Primrose Oil, Glucosamine HCL, Chondroitin, Trace Mineral Salt, DL Methione, Vitamin A Acetate, Vitamin E Supplement, Riboflavin Supplement, Vitamin B-12 Supplement, Coral Calcium, Vitamin D, Magnesium, Niacin Supplement, Choline chloride, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Thiamine Mononitrate, Folic Acid, Ascorbic Acid, Biotin, Inositol, Omega 3 / Omega 6 Oils, Dehydrated Kelp, Polysaccharide Complexes of Zinc, Iron, Manganese, Copper and Cobalt, Calcium lodate, Sodium Selenite, Yucca Schidigera Extract, Colostrum, Blue/Green Algae, Pectin, Lactobacillus acidophilus, Lactobacillus casei, Enterococcus faecium, B. Subtillus, Bacillus lichenformis, Bacillus coagulins, Aspergillus oryzae and Aspergillus niger


----------



## KC23 (Nov 17, 2010)

Hi Jess. Please tell Tony that we got the TOTW canned duck the last time--they had that for their Christmas meal LOL. 

Yeah, I have the Costco card--recently joined just to buy the Kirkland. I did give the dogs some steak yesterday, but did give it a quick boil. 

Jess--I'm going to send you a PM soon to ask for some advice, if you don't mind. Thanks.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Tony was talking about Evangers duck. And Tony says do not boil beef...Only chicken..


----------



## KC23 (Nov 17, 2010)

The other varieties I bought today were Evangers. I lightly cooked the beef because I wanted to add some of the meat/broth to 2 of my dogs' dry food. 

Was just reading something from a vet where he personally recommends cooked food over raw. I know that that's not everybody's opinion. Many raw feeders on this site say NOT to feed raw w/kibble, and many of them never have a problem feeding raw chicken either. Still trying to learn more and figure out what's best...


----------



## KC23 (Nov 17, 2010)

Also Jess, do you freeze your meat for 2 weeks prior to feeding it raw, or not?


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

I put it in small snack bags and freeze it, but Tony gets some the same day RAW. If the kibble has citric in it in any form you should not add broth to the dog food. Raw is fine, just not chicken or eggs, unless you live on a farm and can raise your own chicken and eggs. The people in the forums really are pin heads and give out their personal opinions as facts. Do you ever see these people leave any links to back up their opinion??? NO!!! Any vet who recommends cooked over raw is just saying that to be on the safe side, which I can understand. A dogs digestive system can handle a lot more than you think. Really anything you read in the forums you should take with a grain of salt. RFD is in there giving out information about kibble but has said in many posts that he is out of touch with kibble because he feeds raw, SAY WHAT. That just bugs me. Mixing raw meat with kibble is fine according to this study, but I usually wait a hour or so and hand feed it to Tony as treats.

http://www.crittersitextra.com/pettips/NEW_Purdue_Bloat_Study.pdf


----------



## KC23 (Nov 17, 2010)

Jess--the kibble I use (Kirkland) has ascorbic acid in it.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Ascorbic acid is basically vitamin C and much different than citric acid.

http://www.medterms.com/script/main/art.asp?articlekey=12536


----------



## KC23 (Nov 17, 2010)

Yeah, I learned that a while back ago when I was looking up info on bloat.


----------



## Delilah1 (Jan 25, 2011)

I was very surprised to find a 1 & ½ inch long crab/crawfish Claw, in my cat’s dish, after feeding her a can of Merrick Southern Delight. What a blessing that she didn’t eat it. I contacted Merrick directly and was very disappointed in the customer service. I was told that the food might contain shells. This was a claw with a sharp point on the end. I will no longer purchase or feed my pets Merrick products.


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Delilah,I have found bones in my Chicken and Fish that I eat.Am I gonna stop eating them? HECK NO!! It's not the end of the world!!!


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Tony digs those things up and eats them every time when we go to the beach and every time we go to the beach I just get a can of pumpkin dog food on the way home, because I know whats going to come out. Remember dogs and cats systems are a lot tougher than ours. Geez, the only cat I ever owned was a barn cat and that cat would kill and then eat every single part of a mole, rat, mice, birds or any other thing he could catch. It used to drive me nuts because he never ate his cat food wet or dry. But he sure did his job. That cat ruled my German Shepherds...


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Jess,lol people forget that cats are carnivores,and really don't need us.They can kill and eat a good variety of animals.And they do eat the whole thing.My neighbors DECLAWED cat kills birds,mice,and rabbits!!!


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Declawing should be illegal, do you realize they actually cut the end of the cats toes off ? THAT IS JUST SO MEAN. It really tells you how little people really know about their pets and what goes on.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

I wonder if Delilah had her cat declawed ?


----------



## RodiKenley (Aug 9, 2010)

We need the canned dog foods, like: before grain here also.


----------



## Becky3 (Dec 14, 2010)

Hi Jess & Michelle, you guys are everywhre! I feed my Suzie & Dusty a little canned Merrick with their Acana, they love it! But Merrick has now gone BIG BOX, I wonder what will happen next??????


----------



## sean3 (Apr 26, 2011)

Merrick wet caused both my dogs, one with an iron stomach, to get severe diarrhea. Switched them off and the problem immediately stopped.


----------



## Beavis (Oct 3, 2011)

My dogs love Merrick.


----------



## ashley3 (Oct 15, 2011)

The claw found in your cats food is normal, it shows it's from an actual crab and not bi product. I always find a chicken bone in my dogs merrick food, it's big and easy to find, the meat falls right off so it's easy to remove. I rather put the effort in removing a large noticeable bone than to feed my dog artificial meat and unhealthy corn and starch products. I see ppl complaining about a lot of petty things. For instance .. SEAN when your dogs had the watery stool, before feeding them merrick did you slowly introduce them to the food by mixing the old food? Or did you just serve up the new food? That is what is most likely the reason for their new digestive issue. Make sure you take the proper steps in introducing the food before making an issue of things. And i see most of the comments turned to talking about declawed cats. I understand that declawing cats is extremely unhealthy and cruel...but we are talking about the merrick dog food, plain and simple. It surprises me the lack of attention span ADULTS have now-a-days. Anyway i feed both my dogs Merrick dry and wet food, and they love it, and my big American bulldog has a very sensitive stomach and eats and poops just fine.


----------



## Tessa (Jun 29, 2011)

I feed my dog Merrick's Before Grain dog food. Boy did I NOT do my research during his first year, I was feeding him Beneful... BAD IDEA. It's horrible dog food. Once I was enlightened, I immediately started feeding him Merrick's Before Grain, it's rated 5/5 stars on several professional dog food review websites. Being an Australian Shepherd, he has a a lot of energy to burn every day so he needs a high protein-high quality dog food. About a month in, he started putting on muscle weight and his coat is soft and as shiny as ever. It's expensive, but he's a grazer. One large bag lasts him about a month and a half, it's worth it. 

My German Shepherd will be going onto Before Grain as well, she has some sort of allergy that I am hoping to relieve by putting her on this food that does not contain any corn, wheat, or soy.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Tessa, Tony is my 6th GSD so I have lots of experience with the breed. GSD's have issues with 2 things, the #1 issue is flea saliva and it can be a real issue with some/lots of GSD's, so make sure this has been taken care of. No. 2 is chicken. I have taken Tony off chicken, other than a small amount he gets in a little of the Orijen I feed him. He is feed mostly Orijen 6 fish, Regional Red and Taste Of The Wild Sierra Mountain(Lamb). Take your GSD off chicken and see if that helps.


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Merrick foods are very good imo. :O


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

:0


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

)


----------



## Patty_Hauer (Dec 16, 2011)

My dog had food allergies for 9 years and couldn't find a food to relieve them and I tried a quite a few of the "QUALITY" foods. Started him on the Cowboy version of Merrick and it was the best change I've ever made. He hasn't had a breakout since I got him fully switched on to it. I actually had to cut back the amount I was giving him because he has gained some unneeded weight but that would be the only negative I've found with it. I would much rather pay a little more for the food than pay for the vet bills!


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10150426807598208&set=a.124999948207.103817.45564118207&type=1&permPage=1


----------



## Lolita's_Mom (May 26, 2012)

I've been feeding Wellness Core Reduced Fat Dry to my little Chiweenie for 2 years along with Merrick 5-Star Canned Food as a topper...she is VERY healthy and everyone (including the vet) compliments her on her soft and shiny coat and bright eyes....she has no digestive or urinary problems whatsoever and her breath is so sweet, never stinky ...I think this is the BEST food combination one can give their dogs.


----------



## Michele_Walck (Aug 13, 2012)

I have been feeding my dog the before grain for years now and it is great. Merrick just raised their prices on it and it is crazy! I am so upset! I would buy the 11 pound bag and it would cost me $24 and some cents. I goto buy it last week and it was $32 and some cents. That is not good. Now it has one more pound so it is a 12 pound bag, it is a new design (graphics) on the bag and the did add a couple more grams of protien. This still is not right. That much of a price hike for that. I even called the customer service to ask them about it and the girl I talked to couldnt even believe that the price was raised that much. They are going to lose alot of good customers because they want to get greedy.


----------



## LATechGuy (Apr 11, 2019)

This information really needs to be updated... Merrick was bought out by PURINA a few years back and should be removed from any recommendations altogether. The quality of the ingredients changed (even though PURINA says they wouldn't) and my dog stopped enjoying, and eating the food altogether a few months after the buyout.


----------

